# Abu Garcia® 7000iC3 CT MAG HS



## snowape

Ok so I bought this reel saturday. I have a few questions about it from the "Pros". 

First- While casting with it, the manual brake will not hold a 6oz without the weight falling, is this normal? The instructions say to adjust the brake so the lure or weight will fall at a slow rate, the rate at which a 6oz weight falls, is anything but slow. 

Second- There is a dial under the manual brake adjustment, it is numbered 1-12, what is this dial and how does it work. The instructons for the reel are very vague. I also noticed that the star drag is not very strong, I can set it to the tightest drag setting and still pull line off the spool. Is this a defect? Or am I supposed to aide the drag with my thumb on the spool? 

Third- any adjustments that I should make to the reel, to make it perform better, (grease, oil, bearings, spools) please let me know. I will be using this reel for surf fishing. I have it set up on a 11 ft. St. Croix premier. It is spooled with 15 # mono, I used 50-60# shock leader. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Awesome John*

While I dont consider myself a "pro" I am an salty old fart so I will try to help you with your questions





snowape said:


> Ok so I bought this reel saturday. I have a few questions about it from the "Pros".
> 
> First- While casting with it, the manual brake will not hold a 6oz without the weight falling, is this normal? The instructions say to adjust the brake so the lure or weight will fall at a slow rate, the rate at which a 6oz weight falls, is anything but slow.
> Dont worry about that, you got the mag to back it up. Most of the time you wont need the "brake" as you call it which is actually the end tension cap. With a mag reel the isea is to use the end cap tension as little as possible "thats why the mags are there" so you can get out farther.. I only use extra end cap tension when I have a stiff wind in my face to avoid backlash.
> 
> 
> Second- There is a dial under the manual brake adjustment, it is numbered 1-12, what is this dial and how does it work. The instructons for the reel are very vague. I also noticed that the star drag is not very strong, I can set it to the tightest drag setting and still pull line off the spool. Is this a defect? Or am I supposed to aide the drag with my thumb on the spool?
> The numbers under the end cap are just references.. ıts more a feel thing once you get it for a certain weight or plug make a mental note on what its set at and use it for reference in the future. You asnserede your second question.. Yes use thumb presure for added drag when you get a horse.
> 
> Third- any adjustments that I should make to the reel, to make it perform better, (grease, oil, bearings, spools) please let me know. I will be using this reel for surf fishing. I have it set up on a 11 ft. St. Croix premier. It is spooled with 15 # mono, I used 50-60# shock leader.
> 
> 15 pound is more a 6000 sized ABU line scale, on the 7000 sized reels yes you can use 15 pound test but way chance it I use mostly 20pd for all my 7000 class reels. That reels is great just keep it clean. rinse it and oil it after each use. Foe added speed use lighter fluid to squirt into the bearinga nd remove old oil and use 1 or two drops of yellow rocket fuel or 3in1 "blue label" oil.
> 
> That reel is bullet proof casts great and cranks hard... ease off the end cap use more mag power and keep your thumb alert for "fluff" while casting and apply spool end presure as needed..
> 
> Its a feel thang
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help


----------



## snowape

Hey thanks for the reply, I will play with unleashing the beast later today after I get done at the range.


----------



## ematsuda

That dial you're referring to, if I'm not mistaken is the Mag control. The highest setting brakes the spool the most to prevent backlashes. I keep it on 3 when casting with the wind and about 5/6 when casting against the wind with bait. You may need more or less braking depending on your style of casting. I spool it with 20# test.


----------



## snowape

Hey thanks, I am working with it, but having trouble with the lack of level wind thing. How do you working the line while reeling in a fish?


----------



## AbuMike

I own one of these reels and have done work on 5 others for people. One key fact on this reels is, the mag adjustment on this reel is exactly the same between 0 and 6. The mag holder does not move one bit until you get to 6 on the scale. All your mag adjustment is from 6-12 on this reel. 

Design flaw? I think so but they most likly had a bazillion of the parts made before the mistake was found and just used them. I have said all the long, the reel is ok but Abu missed the boat on making a replacment for the 7500 series. Therre is a very very good discussion therad on this reel over on SOL.


----------



## ematsuda

AirDown said:


> I own one of these reels and have done work on 5 others for people. One key fact on this reels is, the mag adjustment on this reel is exactly the same between 0 and 6. The mag holder does not move one bit until you get to 6 on the scale. All your mag adjustment is from 6-12 on this reel.
> 
> Design flaw? I think so but they most likly had a bazillion of the parts made before the mistake was found and just used them. I have said all the long, the reel is ok but Abu missed the boat on making a replacment for the 7500 series. Therre is a very very good discussion therad on this reel over on SOL.


Didn't know this. Up until now I've used the setting on 3. My other 6500 CT HS Mag I use 3 to 6 but I took out one mag.


----------



## AbuMike

ematsuda said:


> Didn't know this. Up until now I've used the setting on 3. My other 6500 CT HS Mag I use 3 to 6 but I took out one mag.


The 6500 is a totaly different animal. I have some 6500 mag reels with the slidy mag adjustment that are not full range. Some adjust from 0-10 and some start adjusting from 3 -10. If you really want to check it, take off the right side cover and remove the spool. Watch the mag ring as you move the adjuster. Start at 0 and as soon as you see the mag ring move look at the scale. You will see what I mean.


----------



## StormCaster

Congrats on your reel and enjoy.


----------



## ematsuda

AirDown said:


> The 6500 is a totaly different animal. I have some 6500 mag reels with the slidy mag adjustment that are not full range. Some adjust from 0-10 and some start adjusting from 3 -10. If you really want to check it, take off the right side cover and remove the spool. Watch the mag ring as you move the adjuster. Start at 0 and as soon as you see the mag ring move look at the scale. You will see what I mean.


Yes, I did that with the 6500, in fact I have a QTC frame for it so had to take that one apart. It moves well. The 7000, I haven't taken apart yet. Only used it throwing with the wind. Made my decision to throw it on 3 based on spin time. I spin it and have a feeling/guesstimate for what braking I need for a spool that size and weight.


----------



## ematsuda

snowape said:


> Hey thanks, I am working with it, but having trouble with the lack of level wind thing. How do you working the line while reeling in a fish?



You'll get used to not needing to look at the spool and still wind it in evenly. When fighting a fish, you need to concentrate on the line more because you don't want to build a hump that'll stop your spool from turning (common beginner mistake). If you do, you'll have to handline the fish in.


----------



## fmcmurra

AirDown said:


> I own one of these reels and have done work on 5 others for people. One key fact on this reels is, the mag adjustment on this reel is exactly the same between 0 and 6. The mag holder does not move one bit until you get to 6 on the scale. All your mag adjustment is from 6-12 on this reel.
> 
> Design flaw? I think so but they most likly had a bazillion of the parts made before the mistake was found and just used them. I have said all the long, the reel is ok but Abu missed the boat on making a replacment for the 7500 series. Therre is a very very good discussion therad on this reel over on SOL.


The problem with the mag adjustment is that the posts on the mag bar are too long. The mag bar doesn't even come in contact with adjustment plate until you are 6 or greater. I took the bar off, filed the posts down (a little at a time until you're happy with the length) and I now have adjustment from 1 to 12. I also found that 3 magnets are too much. I took one off and the remaining two at the I put at each end of the bar.


----------

